# macbook ne charge plus !!!



## julusmulus (30 Juillet 2007)

salut à tous, 
alors voila mon problème, hier soir en allant me coucher, j'ai laissé mon ordi en veille, comme très souvent, et j'ai enlever le cable du chargeur...

Gros Problème, ce matin en voulant mettre a charger mon macbook, la petite lumière de charge de s'allume pas, et l'ordi ne charge pas,
Ce n'est pas la prise de courrant car sur la meme prise se charge mon ibook.

Qu'en dite retour SAV ??


----------



## Sophie Laumont (30 Juillet 2007)

Je compatis. Pour savoir d'où ça vient, il faudrait au moins tester un autre cordon d'alim.


----------



## Damonzon (2 Août 2007)

Salut,
J'ai rencontré un PB similaire sur mon macbook, le voyant de charge ne s'allumait plus ou bien restait allumé sur orange avec un le logo batterie X indiquant que la batterie ne reconnait plus le chargeur (?). En manipulant le connecteur il arrivait a passer sur orange puis disparition....en observant ce connecteur il y a 4 "tiges" montés sur ressorts dont les 2 extérieures semblent cassés. J'essaye avec un autre chargeur et miracle....pour mon porte monnaie je suis bon pour un nouveau chargeur


----------



## julusmulus (2 Août 2007)

Merci pour ta réponse.

Aujourd'hui hje vais l'emmener en garantie , car l'ordi a moins d'1 an....
Donc de toute manière, j'espere de pas sortir de sous de ma poche...

On verra ce qu'ils me disent.


----------



## julusmulus (2 Août 2007)

julusmulus a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse.
> 
> Aujourd'hui hje vais l'emmener en garantie , car l'ordi a moins d'1 an....
> Donc de toute manière, j'espere de pas sortir de sous de ma poche...
> ...


----------



## julusmulus (5 Août 2007)

Pour information au niveau du non chargement de mon mac book, c'etait du aux chargeur.
Dans l'apple store, lorsque j'ai été enmener l'ordi, j'ai pu éssayer un autre chargeur qui fonctionnait très bien.
Alors que le mien ne chargeait pas d'autres mac book.

A priori je devrait recevopir le chargeur lundi, donc demain... yes !!
Sinon j'en ai profité pour leur demander de réviser le problème de surchauffe de mon MacBook, que je trouve éxagéré malgré des messages de partout signalant une surchauffe normal.

On verra demain si il y avait quelque chose qui clochait ou si tout allai bien.
Je tiendrai au courrant.


----------



## pysanchis (6 Juin 2010)

Bonjour, 

Je vois que ces problèmes sont récurrents. Je vous invite à rejoindre la page facebook nommée Unacceptable Apple Magsafe Charger Quality pour résoudre ce type de problèmes dans le futur.


----------

